# House job in Poly Clinic



## noobdoc (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi

Has anyone done their house job from Poly Clinic in Islamabad? Anyone know the procedure for applying there/when their session starts? Also is it good for housejob or not? Thanks guys.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello,

I could only find last year's advertisement for the position that seems helpful in terms of application procedure and documents. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## noobdoc (Apr 23, 2013)

thanks rose


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

No problem. 

All the best. :thumbsup:


----------



## faree (Mar 21, 2012)

Can anyone guide me about polyclinic test for housejob....any idea about the test format?


----------



## usmanmalik (Feb 7, 2018)

ask from adenosine he love to help students specially girls


----------

